# How do I locate where ants are coming from/in?



## Metric (Mar 24, 2010)

I seem to have a colony of rover ants living somewhere in my hall bathroom.  Behind the wall, or somewhere.  I'm not sure.  I recently had an exterminator come out and now I have no more ant problems anywere in or around the house.  But, my hall bathroom on the far east side of the house has rover ants.  I find them in the tub, in the sink, on the walls, on the floor, on the ceiling.  A few here and there.  I know they're in my bathroom for water, but I can't tell where they're coming from.  Is there any way to find out what their point of orgin is?  What crack in/under which wall they're coming through?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 24, 2010)

I watched a TV show where they were investigating the way insects communicate.  They had different kinds of food out, and they found that ants seemed to like strawberry jello the most because it's sweet, very easy to eat and also probably because it's very easy to regurgitate to the other ants when they get back to their hive.

I would put out some strawberry jello for them.  Once the ants discover it, they'll go back to their colony and tell the other ants where it is.  You'll soon see a column of ants coming from the colony to get strawberry jello and a column of ants returning to the colony with bellyfulls of strawberry jello to regurgitate to the worker ants in the colony.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 24, 2010)

Nuisance Ants

This article should be useful to you.


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 23, 2010)

Dang. I have this problem as well on my backyard. Ants keep coming back. Hope I can figure this out..


----------



## Tectrix (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a ant issue and fired my bug company.  I bought some Talstar 1 and only spray outside the house about 3 to 4 feet up the side of the walls and 3 to 4 feet on the grass.  I have not had any bug or ant issues in over two years.  I spray 3 times a year and in Texas we have fire ants.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 24, 2011)

Putting out Terro will also get rid of them. They eat it and take it back to the nest and end up killing the Queen.
It comes in a paste, is non toxic to pets and kids.


----------



## lh66 (Apr 24, 2011)

A friend of mines had an ant problem and wasn't able to figure out where they were coming from. He hired so called "experts" who also were no help.


----------



## DIYHomeDesign (May 20, 2011)

I don't know if this will work for you, but once I figured out where my ants were coming from I put a sort of vinegar trough around the area. They hated it and soon completely left my house. Maybe it was luck, but I had tried a ton of other ways of getting rid of them and this was the only thing that worked.


----------



## Speedbump (May 21, 2011)

> I spray 3 times a year and in Texas we have fire ants.



Wait until these little black Argentina ants get there.  They will wipe out your Fire Ants.  They have here in Florida.  There are gazillions of them, but no more Fire Ants.  And the best part is when they get on you, the worst that can happen is getting tickled.


----------



## janellelk (Jun 20, 2011)

We had this in our previous kitchen and we ended up finally throwing our hands up in the air and hiring an exterminator.


----------



## homesteadhero (Jun 21, 2011)

We spray around the house, but we also spray the roof around the vents. Ants will come in through the bathroom exhaust fans; anywhere there is an opening. We have large trees that overhang the house and the ants drop from the trees. We are forever finding them in the bathroom if we don't spray around the vent.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 22, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> Wait until these little black Argentina ants get there.  They will wipe out your Fire Ants.  They have here in Florida.  There are gazillions of them, but no more Fire Ants.  And the best part is when they get on you, the worst that can happen is getting tickled.



Here's a picture I found of them tearing up a fire ant. I may need a jar of these guys to release into my yard.


----------



## Speedbump (Jun 23, 2011)

I'de be glad to send you a jar of them.  Shouldn't be too hard.  Just put some dog food in a jar, they will fill it up with themselves in no time.  And they will have plenty to eat on the trip.


----------



## Cotopaxi (Sep 24, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Putting out Terro will also get rid of them. They eat it and take it back to the nest and end up killing the Queen.
> It comes in a paste, is non toxic to pets and kids.



I gota agree with joe here! Though I used the Terro PCO Liquid Ant Bait. Just mix, leave in bait stations and it will diminish their numbers rapidly.


----------

